# remote on hauppauge tv card doesn't work

## G|N|

I have a hauppauge winTv go 2 wich uses the cx88xx kernel module and this remote.

i emerged lirc like this:

```
LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=hauppauge" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge lirc
```

this installs lirc with no errors but doesn't create /dev/lirc0, only /dev/lircd and /dev/lircm.

i modified /etc/conf.d/lircd like this:

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0"
```

these are my modules:

```
lirc_i2c

lirc_dev

cx8800

cx88xx

i2c_core

tuner

v4l1_compat

v4l2_common

i2c_algo_bit

btcx_risc

videodev

```

this shows dmesg when i modprobe i2c_core:

```
lircd(hauppauge) ready

accepted new client on /dev/lircd

could not open /dev/lirc0

default_init(): No such device_

caught signal

```

when i execute irw i get this error:

```
connect: Connection refused
```

i hope somebody can help me!

----------

## dave77034

I've seen this before with Lirc and Hauppauge PVR350.  The error message leads me to believe /dev/lirc0 doesn't exist.  I'll check this when I get home but see if /dev/lirc/0 exists.  I seem to recall changing something directly in the /etc/init.d/lircd script  :Shocked:  because it wasn't pointed to the correct device path and I didn't know where else to fix it.

I'll post back later when I get home.  Hope that helps.

----------

## G|N|

/dev/lirc/0 doesn't excist  :Sad: 

----------

## dave77034

Sorry, didn't mean to leave you hanging.

I got home and realized mine wasn't working either.  Anyways, here's what works for me:

After I emerge lirc (using ~x86 version)

My /etc/conf.d/lircd

```
# Options to pass to the lircd process

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0"

```

Added the following to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.  I think lirc needs to be installed before ivtv,ivtv-fb.

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 a

zarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

lirc_i2c

lirc_dev

ivtv-fb

```

Performed a reboot to make sure everything modules loaded and lircd started automatically.

Then a

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /dev/lirc*
> 
> crw-rw----  1 root root 61, 0 Jul  2 10:58 /dev/lirc0
> 
> srw-rw-rw-  1 root root     0 Jul  2 10:58 /dev/lircd
> ...

 

Then I tried irw and push a few keys.

 *Quote:*   

> #irw
> 
> 0000000000001f95 00 DOWN grayHauppauge
> 
> 0000000000001f95 01 DOWN grayHauppauge
> ...

 

Also, you want to check that LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=hauppauge" is in your /etc/make.conf.

My main problem was the lirc_i2c and lirc_dev weren't starting until I added them to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.

Let me know if that helps.

----------

## G|N|

it did not work  :Sad: 

still the same problems etc.

i also compiled lirc from source (from the lirc website) and used the ncurses interface to set up lirc and even that did not work!

maybe it is because i have a tv-card that uses the cx8800 module and lirc needs the bttv module or am i wrong in this?

----------

## dave77034

The cx8800 does seem to be the wildcard here.  I found this link http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/faq.html while looking it up.  Apparently, you need to load some other drivers with the bttv driver.  The saa7134 driver seems to just work according to the link.

Does this link help?

----------

## G|N|

followed the instructions on the site, but still no luck!

i have kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4, is this allready too old, has the new kernel better support for cx8800 and lirc?

on google i also saw that a lot of people have the ir_common module loaded, but lirc doesn't install this module in the kernel.

maybe it's time to buy a serial ir-receiver and hope that it will work  :Sad: 

dave77034 thank you very much for your help and if you still find some tips or something, please post them!

----------

## Tamnir

Having the exact same problem as you... Still no luck? Looking forward to finding a solution to this one...

----------

## dreadhead

Same problem here... Any solutions?

----------

## G|N|

ok, i found a solution!

just use the cvs-version of video4linux and it recognizes my ir-receiver from my hauppauge card.

the v4l wiki: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Main_Page

good luck!

----------

## Tamnir

Oh forgot to write back: found a solution to my problem.

Executive summary: flimsy connection on the PCI slot. Just reseated the card and now it works. Full story here:

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=7862040&forum_id=27233

----------

## C1REX

I have a little similar problem with 350.

I've done:

```

C1REX c1rex # modprobe bttv card=2 tuner=47

C1REX c1rex # echo options bttv card=2 tuner=47 > /etc/modules.d/bttv

C1REX c1rex # modules-update

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ]

C1REX c1rex # modprobe ivtv

C1REX c1rex # ivtv-detect

driver:   ivtv-0.4.0 (tagged release)

card:     WinTV PVR 350, bus info 0000:00:0b.0, ivtv card #0

hardware: saa7115 saa7127 msp34xx tda9887 tveeprom

     /dev/v4l/video0: MPG encoding (links: /dev/video0)

     /dev/v4l/radio0: Radio       

       /dev/v4l/vbi0: VBI encoding (links: /dev/vbi0)

       /dev/v4l/vbi4: VBI from MPG (links: /dev/vbi4)

       /dev/v4l/vbi8: VBI decoding (links: /dev/vbi8)

    /dev/v4l/video16: MPG decoding (links: /dev/video16)

    /dev/v4l/video24: PCM encoding (links: /dev/video24)

    /dev/v4l/video32: YUV encoding (links: /dev/video32)

    /dev/v4l/video48: YUV decoding (links: /dev/video48)

C1REX c1rex # echo 'LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=hauppauge"' >> /etc/make.conf

C1REX c1rex # emerge lirc

...

C1REX c1rex # rc-update add lircd default

 * lircd already installed in runlevel default; skipping

C1REX c1rex # /etc/init.d/lircd restart

 * Stopping lircd ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting lircd ...                                                     [ ok ]

C1REX c1rex # modprobe lirc-i2c

C1REX c1rex # ls -la /dev/lirc*

srw-rw-rw-  1 root root  0 2005-11-04 00:14 /dev/lircd

/dev/lirc:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    60 2005-11-04 00:27 .

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root 13660 2005-11-04 00:14 ..

crw-rw----   1 root root 61, 0 2005-11-04 00:27 0

C1REX c1rex # 
```

ls -la /dev/lirc* is confusing

```

C1REX c1rex # irw

connect: Connection refused
```

The guide I used is: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV

What have I done wrong?

----------

